# [H] [10] vertex (Gul’dan) rekrutiert



## Lanee (19. November 2010)

Zur Vervollständigung unseres 10 Spieler Raids für Cataclysm, sind noch folgende Slots zu füllen:


*Hunter
Shaman-Enhancer
Deathknight - Frost

*


Raidzeiten:
Donnerstag 19-23 Uhr
Sonntag 16-22 Uhr (30-60 Minuten Pause nach Absprache)
Montag 19-23 Uhr


Raidfortschritt:

Pechschwingenabstieg 6/6
Bastion des Zwielichts 4/4
Thron der vier Winde 2/2



Ein paar Worte über uns:
Wir sind ein Zusammenschluss aus erfahrenen Spielern, die sich in den vergangenen Monaten zusammen gefunden haben und spielerisch wie auch menschlich kennen- und schätzen gelernt haben (der Großteil unserer Mitglieder ist bereits seit Release dabei und kann entsprechend tiefreichende Erfahrungen in Sachen Progressraiding aufweisen).
Als Konsequenz der enstandenen Sympathie und der Produktivität der gemeinsamen Raids, entstand die Idee sich als Gilde zu formieren, um in Hinblick auf Cataclysm auf dieser bisher geschaffenen Grundlage aufzubauen.

Was wir anstreben:
Das erklärte Ziel ist das Bewältigen des gesamten 10 Spieler Raidcontents (inkl. Hardmodes und Achievements), ohne dabei auf Contentnerfs oder Outgearing zurück zu greifen.
Dabei legen wir neben einem funktionierenden Raidteam, auch Wert auf das Miteinander innerhalb der Gildengemeinschaft.


Was wir erwarten:

	* du bist mind. 20 Jahre alt


	* du bist zuverlässig und kannst eine hohe bis sehr hohe Raidattendance garantieren, da wir nicht vor haben regen Gebrauch von Ersatzbänken zu machen (die angestrebte Raidkadergröße beträgt 10-12 Spieler)


	* du verfügst über Dualspec und bist in der Lage und Willens auch den Secondspec im Rahmen eines progressorienterten Raids einzusetzen


	* du hast Spaß an Herausforderungen und weisst dich produktiv in einen progessorientierten Raid einzufügen


	* du bist kommunikativ und verfügst über ein funktionierendes Mikrofon


	* du kannst mit Kritik umgehen und bist fähig selbige auch konstruktiv anzubringen




Weitere Informationen zur Gilde und zum Bewerbungsablauf findest du unter:
*
www.vertex-guild.de*


----------



## Lanee (25. November 2010)

/up

Guten Morgen


----------



## Lanee (1. Dezember 2010)

*update*


----------



## Lanee (14. Dezember 2010)

Für die nun bald anstehenden Raids nun suchen wir immer noch etwas Verstärkung.


----------



## Lanee (24. Dezember 2010)

Allen ein frohes Fest und einen besinnlichen /push


----------



## Lanee (31. Dezember 2010)

*update*

Guten Rutsch Euch allen!


----------



## Lanee (15. Januar 2011)

*update*

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Lanee (31. Januar 2011)

Möp Möp

hoch sollst du leben kleiner Thread 
Ein Jäger fehlt uns noch zu unserem Glück.


----------



## Lanee (11. Februar 2011)

*update*

12/12 erledigt..
wilkommen in den hero modes


----------

